

Ask HN: What legal notices do I need on my website? - batgaijin

Is this even something I can find out, or is it something I have to have a lawyer for?
======
bks
My $.02 -

I handle quite a bit of PPC of clients using google adwords. There has been
quite a bit of buzz about what policies to include to be compliant and I just
extrapolated that if it's a requirement for Google when it comes to
advertising it's not a bad thing to have on your site for other purposes.

[http://www.seerinteractive.com/blog/adwords-gets-serious-
abo...](http://www.seerinteractive.com/blog/adwords-gets-serious-about-
privacy-policies)

I always configure a:

Privacy Policy Terms of Service Copyright symbol Designated agent and DMCA

------
ScottBurson
IANAL, but I think the short version is: if you're not handling money, it
probably doesn't matter. If you are handling money, you need a lawyer.

------
twunde
You should have a copyright notice to protect your content. If your website
has people sign up then you should have a privacy notice (which people have to
agree to when signing up).

The only other thing you may want would be a terms of service and that's
fairly rare to see.

------
Pyrodogg
If you're in the US and hosting user uploaded content it would be wise to have
a DMCA notice and a designated agent. See the DMCA link at the bottom of this
page for an example.

